# نصيحة أخوية لكل البنات مهما كانت اعمارهم بالزواج



## حياة بالمسيح (4 مارس 2020)

نصيحة اخوية للبنات مهما كانت اعمارهم بالزواج وعدم البقاء في منزل الوالدين حيث الاخوة الذكور يتسلطون عليها ويأمروها بما يريدون ويذلوها لان ليس لها ظهر او رجل يدافع عنها فالزواج يمنح البنات سند وظهر وحد بيدافع عنهم خصوصاً وان كان الاب متوفي ويوجد اخوة ذكور فلن يرحموها حتى ولو كانت مريضة جداً واقول لمثل هؤلاء الفتيات الغير متزوجات انتن اخوة يسوع الاصاغر والرب يسوع بظهوركن وهو يدافع عنكن لانكن بلا سند او ظهر وعازبات في بيت أسركن واعلمن بأن كل فتاة غير متزوجة عايشة في بيت اسرتها مهما كان عمرها كبير بأن الرب يسوع له كل المجد هو سندها وظهرها وعريسها السماوي وبيدافع ويحارب عنها لذا انصحكن بالزواج لان الزواج يمنحكن سند وظهر وتأمين حقوكن


----------

